# which hydration pack y'all use



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Which water pack keeps cool the longest?


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

The one with the most ice in it


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thats what I do. When its 90+ degrees out. I'll fill mt pack 3/4 of the way with ice. I just need it stay cold on the way up.:cornut: 

My pack is a Vaude 14+3.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Dakine Apex 26L. It's bigger than my Camelbak Mule NV, but fits my back better. It's really comfortable. Lot's of good ones out there.

Dakine Bike : Apex 26L


----------



## hydroslyder (Jan 23, 2006)

I find that most packs I've used will keep the water cold/ice frozen for a good while (I live in the South. The biggest improvement you can make is adding an insulating sleeve to the tube. The water in the tube gets hot quickly whereas the water actually in the bladder stays fairly cold. If you're only ever taking quick sips you'll never reach that cold water.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Have y'all used the camelbak asset?


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Lots of good bladder systems out there. I use a Osprey as I think they are the best out there. Freeze the bladder equal to the heat you'll experience. On a hot day I do about 2/3rds of whatever energy drink (or sometimes just a fruit juice) frozen solid, then top of with water, and ride. Works like a charm.


----------



## ugly (Mar 27, 2006)

Osprey. The roll up tool organizer in the bottom is SAWEET!


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Got my asset in yesterday, will try it out Saturday if no rain.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Deuter Race EXP Air Race EXP Air - Hydration Packs -Backpacks / Bags - Deuter - USA

Love the suspension system that keeps the pack off my back and lets air flow. Noticed a big difference going from a CB to this.

Also the bladder are much easier to clean than CBs


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Leatt H2.
I like a pack to be as thin and unintrusive as possible. The H2 stays put, doesn't hinder motion, and doesn't stick way out from your back like a saggy Camelbak Mule or the mesh-back Ospreys. I'm riding a bike. I'm going to be all sweaty and hot anyway, so I see little point in having a puff of cool air on my back every once in a while. Others feel differently, and that's fine. I just don't see it as enough of a benefit to cancel out the drawback of having the pack's mass cantilevered off of your back like that.

But the biggest reason I like the H2 is that it has no waist belt, nor does it need it. Why no waist belt? Because it's a poor fix to the problem of a bouncy pack. A good chest strap helps keep a pack stable more than a waist strap. Almost everyone I know has a pack with a waist belt, and their packs still bounce around even when the waist straps are cranked down tight. My friend's even pulls his jersey up around his ribs on long rides. Cinching a pack down along your entire torso also makes it a structural member that resists the natural movements of your back and hips. I didn't think this was much of a factor until I found a pack that was properly designed like the H2. I immediately felt lighter, and much more nimble while riding. And when I feel agile like that, I tend to ride a lot better and crash less.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Osprey Raptor14 and its been solid.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

skt4271 said:


> Got my asset in yesterday, will try it out Saturday if no rain.


Had mine for a few months now, it's the perfect pack.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah I wasn't going to keep it, but once I put it on, it felt really good. Fits me well. Plus I got it for $60, I fig $30/bladder & $30/bag, can't beat that price.


----------



## dusadus (May 21, 2014)

I like my geigerrig. It's got a pressurized bladder so it sprays the water instead of having to suck.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a camelbak with the lumbar bladder, and a no-name with a "hang" style bladder. The camelbak is loaded with gear now, and it is working just fine.


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

Mine's a Dakine Nomad. Its held up extremely well considering the amount of abuse its taken. No rips or tears, zippers still work just as good as day one. Comfortable and breatheable too.

+1 on adding an insulation sleeve to the tube. I hate getting those first few sips of warm water.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah my asset has a neoprene sleeve on the tube. I wish it had a cover for the bite piece to keep dirt off it.


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

Yeah forgot to mention, the bladder I use in my Dakine pack is actually a Camelbak Milspec Antidote which came with the neoprene sleeve, bite piece cover, and shutoff valve.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

I use 3 liter Source hydration bag. It's cheap, it's reliable, it's easy to clean and have affordable spares, when the scent of the mildew becomes unbearable. And it's a local manufacturer, which makes it even more attractive.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ehhh my Osprey pack caught on a tree branch today pretty hard. Tore 2 clips out of the bag. It's seen a lot and I really like it. Maybe I'll
Try and fix it


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

My bottles sure hold a lot of ice


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

ApolloMike said:


> I have a camelbak with the lumbar bladder, and a no-name with a "hang" style bladder. The camelbak is loaded with gear now, and it is working just fine.


I have both sizes of lumbar bladder camelbaks, they're much better than the traditional style. The only gripe that I have is that there's no minimalist version of the 100oz model.

The 70oz Charge is awesome, light and almost all of the weight is very low. I use it in the summer and throw a bottle of electrolyte drink in the pack, which makes it perfect for a three hour ride.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I've used all kinds of packs and this company makes the only ones I've used that don't move around. Four-point harness with some kind of silicone on the back and it stays in place like it's glued there.

USWE Hydration Back Pack H4 NDM for Allroad Motorcycle Touring


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Wenger 18" Technical..off of Woot!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

dirtrider76 said:


> Ehhh my Osprey pack caught on a tree branch today pretty hard. Tore 2 clips out of the bag. It's seen a lot and I really like it. Maybe I'll
> Try and fix it


I suggest calling Osprey and see if they can do anything for you. You never know...


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

richde said:


> I have both sizes of lumbar bladder camelbaks, they're much better than the traditional style. The only gripe that I have is that there's no minimalist version of the 100oz model.


It pushes my pants down and has no ventilation on the lower back where all the weight is (sweaty back). Prefer the traditional style.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

dirtrider76 said:


> Ehhh my Osprey pack caught on a tree branch today pretty hard. Tore 2 clips out of the bag. It's seen a lot and I really like it. Maybe I'll
> Try and fix it


You're covered! We either fix or replace it under the All Mighty Guarantee. Only cost to you is getting the pack back to us:
All Mighty Guarantee - Osprey Packs, Inc :2014: Official Site


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

ospreypacks said:


> You're covered! We either fix or replace it under the All Mighty Guarantee. Only cost to you is getting the pack back to us:
> All Mighty Guarantee - Osprey Packs, Inc :2014: Official Site


That is really cool that you have such a comprehensive coverage policy. Once my CamelBak is due for a replacement Osprey it is!


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

ospreypacks said:


> You're covered! We either fix or replace it under the All Mighty Guarantee. Only cost to you is getting the pack back to us:
> All Mighty Guarantee - Osprey Packs, Inc :2014: Official Site


That's awesome! I'll send it back after the holiday is over. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*Camelbak Volt LR*

I like having 100oz with me, and in the summer I fill a Insulated bottle with Gatorade.

I also like my pack because all that water rides down very low and does not move around on me,, a Little lower CG is always good ya know..

Gonna get me the Tube Insulator this spring..

Tested: Camelbak Volt LR Hydration Pack « Mountain Flyer Magazine

I've used that extra water many times..


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah no kidding, me too



ATLRB said:


> That is really cool that you have such a comprehensive coverage policy. Once my CamelBak is due for a replacement Osprey it is!


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Before Osprey responded I pulled the trigger on a Osprey Viper9. It uses the same 3liter bladder(I have a spare with a insulated tube) as the Raptor but has a bit less storage and is lighter. I'll be sending my Raptor14 in to be repaired as soon as the other pack is here. Its almost 2 years old but has been a great pack. Even though I tore its got near 2000 miles of woods riding and a few higher speed wrecks.


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

I couldn't fathom at the time spending 100+ bucks on what essentially was a drink bottle. But found a no name one at BCF (I'm in Australia) for $29 bucks on special. 1.5L and has a tiny storage compartment which is just big enough for spare tyre. I also have one of these on the top tube






which holds my phone,wallet,car key, stubby screwdriver and a 5mm Allen key. And my tyre levers are wrapped on the Velcro strapping which holds the bike pump in its bracket. So I was happy with the small hydration pack. I only ever go for 1-2hrs so works fine.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I have the MULE pictured here:








LOVE this pack. I usually detach the bladder (100 oz.) the night before a ride and put it in the fridge. Then just before I leave, I'll throw a bunch of big ice cubes in it from one of these:








They take a lot longer to melt than regular cubes. I don't have a sleeve for the tube, but I need to get one. I hate the first sip of warm water.
Also, the only problem I've had with my pack is the mouth piece got moldy when I didn't clean it out for 3 weeks and left water in it. I usually rinse and dry it out after every ride.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Depends on how much you need to carry, but I think the H.A.W.G. Camelback is amazing. I love mine!

Amazon.com : Camelbak Products H.A.W.G. NV Hydration Backpack, Volcano, 100-Ounce : Cycling Hydration Packs And Bladders : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got a MULE for short/no pads rides, and a Zealot for when I need to carry a bit more, be it pads, an extra layer, or a FF helmet.


----------



## miahw2828 (Sep 17, 2012)

Osprey Raptor 10 , love it


----------



## krazymatt (Jun 6, 2014)

I used to have a military US Army issue 70oz hydration pack and it worked just fine but had no room for anything else. I ran into a Milspec CamelBak 100oz at the base and haven't looked back since. I love this thing! Has enough room for an extra tube, toolset and snacks. I also notice the water stays colder longer. I was having trouble finding a under seat pack big enough to fit tubes being that I ride a 29er and I'm kind of short so the seat to tire clearance wasn't the best.


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

I have been a big Osprey fan (Viper, Raptor, Synchro series) for years and I think that they are really, really nice packs. I purchased an USWE F4 pack in the spring because I was intrigued by the belt/strap system (i.e. no waist belt). As far as the layout of the bag, I will give the USWE a "decent to good rating". I think that Osprey does a better job with the layout of their packs. I also fitted an Osprey mouthpiece/nipple on the USWE provided Hydopak---I really like Osprey's magnetic mouthpiece holder. However, at least for me, the USWE's "No Dancing Monkey" belt/strap system was a game changer for me. The pack simply stays put in technical terrain---and my shirt doesn't ride up under my hip belt like it does on my Opsrey packs. I really think that USWE did a great job with their belt/strap system. I think Shimano uses a similar design concept in their Unzen packs---but I have never seem one in the field. I still use my Opsrey Raptor 18 for big days when I carry a large amount of gear---but I am stoked to have the USWE as my daily driver.


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

Geigerrig pack! The pressurized stream of water has been great for sharing water with my dog, washing out wounds/cuts, spraying myself or others down to stay cool.


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

I've really fallen in love with the Air Comfort support and ventilation system that can be found on Deuter's packs. My long ride pack is the Race EXP w/ 100oz Source bladder. Don't really have any complaints about it nor compelled to purchase anything else for the time being.


----------



## lostbackpacker (Jul 25, 2012)

Geigerrig


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

nwmtb said:


> I've really fallen in love with the Air Comfort support and ventilation system that can be found on Deuter's packs. My long ride pack is the Race EXP w/ 100oz Source bladder. Don't really have any complaints about it nor compelled to purchase anything else for the time being.


I'm really grateful the guy at my LBS talked me into trying the Race EXP when I went in looking for a replacement bladder for my Camelbak.
So much more comfortable than any other pack I've ridden for the humid East Coast.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Those Deuter packs look interesting. Do the weights on their website include the bladder or not?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

If I have to take a pack I use a USWE 85oz. It's small, light and straps are comfortable. I don't care if the water is ice cold.


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

I use the CamelBak Charge 10. The only reason I bought it was because a site was having a deal on them. No research went into my purchase at all haha they got me on their sale / marketing..

That being said, now that I have used it a bunch I think it is awesome! **** it looks like it is on sale again right now too.

CamelBak Charge 10 LR 70oz Hydration Pack 2013 | CamelBak

Idk though I got mine from REI and it was more but I like the fact I can take it back and return it if I ever change my mind lol. Goat Bless REI.


----------



## ilikecereal (Jan 8, 2015)

I was looking at these and they're still on sale.

I read they are harder to fill. How bad is it??


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

I wouldn't call it hard to fill. My wife and I both have lumbar camelbaks, one has the opening on the front, the other on the back. Either way, the easiest way to fill it is to pull the bladder, fill it, then re-insert the bladder. The "standard" camelbak I have can be filled without pulling the bladder. I never really thought of it as a hassle.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Any idea if one of these will fit onto my MULE tubing?


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ditto on the Geigerrig pack. Lots of uses for the the pressurized system as listed above. An additional benefit that I have used and tested numerous times is as an air bag for your back. I am not the best rider but am always trying new and dangerous routes. Had a hard fall backwards climbing a hill and the pack saved my butt. Just heard a loud swoosh like a air fork makes. Ever since I always make sure I give it a little extra pressure before a hard section. It has saved me about 8 times so far. The bags are super strong and have great customer service, lifetime on valves and bladders against leaks.


----------



## iamtylerdurden (Mar 17, 2009)

Osprey has fabulous bladders. My favorite packs have been my vaudes. Their back panel air flow is phenomenal. Normally even osprey doesn't give that air pocket till their larger packs, but vaude has it on even their smaller ones.


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

jsalas2 said:


> Ditto on the Geigerrig pack. Lots of uses for the the pressurized system as listed above. An additional benefit that I have used and tested numerous times is as an air bag for your back. I am not the best rider but am always trying new and dangerous routes. Had a hard fall backwards climbing a hill and the pack saved my butt. Just heard a loud swoosh like a air fork makes. Ever since I always make sure I give it a little extra pressure before a hard section. It has saved me about 8 times so far. The bags are super strong and have great customer service, lifetime on valves and bladders against leaks.


HAHA... ya, i'm pretty sure the bladder has helped pad a few falls myself.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

ospreypacks said:


> You're covered! We either fix or replace it under the All Mighty Guarantee. Only cost to you is getting the pack back to us:
> All Mighty Guarantee - Osprey Packs, Inc :2014: Official Site


Huge prop's to you guys for not only replacing my pack but responding in the first place. I doubt I would have even contacted you guys about it had you not responded. I was shocked it was replaced, it sure was nice opening the package to find a brand new pack!

For the record I emailed Osprey and the next day I had my return number. I sent my pack out on a Wednesday morning and received my new one the following Friday. Quick turn around and really painless to do.


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

I like my Dakine pack but damn with that kind of service from Osprey I may have to switch over when its time for a new pack.


----------



## Dynomiker (Oct 14, 2010)

Mil spec camelbak ambush. Love it. It's my go to. I've tried a handful of other packs, and always go back to my Ambush. 100oz with some storage. Padded sholder straps with chest strap. Just works great for me. Been running for....7 or 8 years now.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I've been using a Camelbak since they were a small bladder in a neoprene sleeve with two thin nylon straps. I'm not switching brands now. 

I currently use a Rogue, which holds 70 oz. and is good up to about 2 hours. I need a 100 oz. for longer rides and will pick up a Mule soon.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

JayTee said:


> I like my Dakine pack but damn with that kind of service from Osprey I may have to switch over when its time for a new pack.


aaaaand that's why they responded to this thread. Ain't nothin' wrong with that!


----------



## chubmackerel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lezyne Svelte. Great design, durable, good looking. Bought my mine heavily discounted so that was a factor.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm using Source 1.5l bladder with Deuter Race EXP backpak.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

Just picked up an Osprey Zealot 16. It is really nice. Plenty of room for 3L of water, knee, shin, and elbow pads. Tools/spares, extra layer. Lid lock works great. It is well thought out. I added the quick connect kit and insulated sleeve.
Awesome warranty should you need it.
Fits well and is super stable when loaded. Almost don't know it's there.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I just ordered the Platypus Duthie A.M. 12. I think I'm really going to like this pack:thumbsup:

The Platypus® All-Mountain Series Duthie AM 12.0 Mountain Bike Hydration pack

Platypus Duthie AM 12.0 Hydration Pack - 100 fl.oz.


----------



## GhostX (Jan 16, 2012)

Dakine Nomad...my fourth hydration pack.

Owned 3 Camelbaks...and didn't prefer their hydration bladders.

Really like the hydrapak bladder in my Dakine, as well as the cavernous bladder cavity. Comfortable backing on the pack, with elevated mesh pods to keep the sweaty beast at bay. Easy fill bladder with a Velcro in pocket restraint. Very happy with the Dakine.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

GhostX said:


> Dakine Nomad...my fourth hydration pack.


I've used the Dakine Nomad for last couple of years without any issues or real complaints, and it's held up great without any rips. However, I've decided to try something new this season and went with a Osprey Raptor 14, but I have not tried it out yet. Having disc issues in my lower back, I'm hoping some of the design features of the Osprey help some.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know what you back issue is but I have a compressed disc at the very bottom of my back. It's never been a issue with the Raptor14


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

dirtrider76 said:


> I don't know what you back issue is but I have a compressed disc at the very bottom of my back. It's never been a issue with the Raptor14


I have two badly extruded discs (ruptured) in my lower back that I've been dealing with off an on for a few years. Good to hear that it's working for you, I really hope it helps me as well.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I was in need of a small pack to replace my 10 year old Mule and compliment my Zealot 16. I found a couple of well-reviewed Dakine packs on SteepandCheap: the Session and Drafter. Went with the Session for $37, which will be here by Wednesday. They also have the larger Nomad and Amp (2 sizes of the Amp), and the smaller Shuttle.

Find Deals On Dakine | Steep & Cheap


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been using a cheapie MEC pack with a 2L Source bladder for over 4 years Average 2 rides a week. The bladder and bite valve is awesome. Easy to fill, and seal. no leaks. Like it way better than the camel back system. Wish it had other storage compartments. It only has the main compartment, and has a bungee cord setup on the outside to secure bigger items. It was 29.95. Decent deal.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

kevinboyer said:


> I just ordered the Platypus Duthie A.M. 12. I think I'm really going to like this pack:thumbsup:
> 
> The Platypus® All-Mountain Series Duthie AM 12.0 Mountain Bike Hydration pack
> 
> Platypus Duthie AM 12.0 Hydration Pack - 100 fl.oz.


I've been using one of these for a year and I have to say I'm very disappointment. On the good side it is very light and has a well thought out pocket and strap system. Where this pack totally fails for me is when I actually fill it full of equipment. The pack does not have anything that makes it hold it's shape so when you put a bunch of stuff in it it just gets a bunch of weird pressure points all over your back. Example: This weekend I headed out when it was very cold. By the time I warmed up and put some of my extra layers into my pack I had a lump digging into my left kidney and my right shoulder blade. It was so uncomfortable that I had to stop 3 or 4 times and repack the pack which didn't solve the problem but made it slightly better. Still, at the end of the ride my kidney was sore from having so much pressure on it. This pack would be awesome if it has something to keep contents from bulging into your back.


----------



## christoski (Jun 20, 2014)

stew325 said:


> I have been using a cheapie MEC pack with a 2L Source bladder for over 4 years Average 2 rides a week. The bladder and bite valve is awesome. Easy to fill, and seal. no leaks. Like it way better than the camel back system. Wish it had other storage compartments. It only has the main compartment, and has a bungee cord setup on the outside to secure bigger items. It was 29.95. Decent deal.


Ha! I've had my MEC pack for over 12 years! Granted there was a few years that I didn't ride much, but those things are indestructible (bladder has been changed several times though). I'm finally looking into getting a new (bigger) one.

Anyone heard anything about the new 2015 Shimano Unzen packs HYDRATION DAYPACK - CYCLING BAGS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO? In addition to the Enduro pack they came out with last year, they've updated the rest of the product line as well. They look great/useful, but it seems no one has them yet. Haven't even seen any posts/discussions/reviews about them anywhere yet either.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a GoRuck 10L hydration bladder day pack with a Source Milspec 3L bladder. Is it the lightest? No. Is it the cheapest? No. But I got it steeply discounted (military), it's bomb proof, and has lots of internal pockets and external MOLLE webbing that I use to attach helmets, jackets, even my hammock one time. I'll likely look into a Deuter pack with the air flow for these Alabama summers though.


----------



## RustyT47 (Jan 8, 2015)

Camel Bak LOBO for me.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Also Camelbak Lobo.


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

Camelbak Mule for a couple years and it's my first hydration pack. Still hasn't ripped or come apart.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

In the past: Camelbak Lobo I purchased in 2008 (great for long rides year round and good storage capacity) A few years ago I added a Camelbak Charm because it was tiny. I still have both 

This year I got an Evoc Blackline with spine protector. I've been using it on rides all winter 3-4 hours. It's light and comfortable. I'll see how it is for dh and trail rides this spring and summer


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

ospreypacks said:


> You're covered! We either fix or replace it under the All Mighty Guarantee. Only cost to you is getting the pack back to us:
> All Mighty Guarantee - Osprey Packs, Inc :2014: Official Site





dirtrider76 said:


> Huge prop's to you guys for not only replacing my pack but responding in the first place. I doubt I would have even contacted you guys about it had you not responded. I was shocked it was replaced, it sure was nice opening the package to find a brand new pack!
> 
> For the record I emailed Osprey and the next day I had my return number. I sent my pack out on a Wednesday morning and received my new one the following Friday. Quick turn around and really painless to do.


I just bought a talon 11 and when i read the manuals and saw the guarantee. That was pretty much the deciding factor i mean a lifetime is a long time and i always support companies that do that. L.l. bean is another company i really like because of that.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Camelbak has a lifetime warranty also,,,

And the Insulated tube works


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Have the Osprey 10 and has been a great pack for me over the last year. Had a Camelbak and just seemed like it was lacking for some reason. Both are great packs.


----------



## gas_pig70 (Mar 9, 2015)

An Ogio MX Hydration Pack I used to use when dirt bike riding. 70 oz. water, room for a few tools, keys, wallet, iPhone and TP. Tough as nails though probably a bit overkill for MTB.


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Osco said:


> Camelbak has a lifetime warranty also,,,
> 
> And the Insulated tube works





gregnash said:


> Have the Osprey 10 and has been a great pack for me over the last year. Had a Camelbak and just seemed like it was lacking for some reason. Both are great packs.


Yeah but i liked the ridged back hydration sleeve more than the tubular camel back. Plus there were some other features i liked to. I do hope i dont have ride up problem with the lower harness like ive seen ppl say in this threas.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

Osco said:


> Camelbak has a lifetime warranty also,,,
> 
> And the Insulated tube works


There is a difference between the Camelbak guarantee and the Osprey guarantee. The Camelback guarantee covers manufactures defects in materials and workmanship. From their web site:

"The Got Your Bak™ Lifetime Guarantee covers all reservoirs, backpacks, bottles and accessories from manufacturing defects in materials and workmanship for the lifetime of the product."

The Osprey All Mighty Guarantee covers your pack for any reason including damage, etc.. From the Osprey web site:

"Osprey will repair for any reason, free of charge, any damage or defect in our product - whether it was purchased in 1974 or yesterday. If we are unable to perform a functional repair on your pack, we will happily replace it. We proudly stand behind this guarantee, so much so that it bears the signature of company founder and head designer, Mike Pfotenhauer."

Not bashing the Camelbak guarantee at all and I do work for Osprey. Just wanted to point out the difference.


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

ospreypacks said:


> There is a difference between the Camelbak guarantee and the Osprey guarantee. The Camelback guarantee covers manufactures defects in materials and workmanship. From their web site:
> 
> "The Got Your Bak™ Lifetime Guarantee covers all reservoirs, backpacks, bottles and accessories from manufacturing defects in materials and workmanship for the lifetime of the product."
> 
> ...


That be some good stuff. Im hoping il be able to take that guarantee up on its offer within my lifetime with this pack.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

just received my Osprey Syncro 10 yesterday, mainly for the mesh panel, got tired of the wet salami packs. Can't wait to try it next week.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Osprey and Camelbak are both great companies, we should have more like them. 

Here's my complaint about both. I want to buy an new hydration pack, but I don't want to buy a bladder. Please offer this. I love my Camelbak bladders and I have several, but I'd love to have a new Osprey pack for the features, but don't need another bladder. Instead of paying over $100 bucks for a pack with a bladder, I'd gladly pay $65 for one without...Just saying. 

Not very new pack buyer needs a bladder.


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Osprey and Camelbak are both great companies, we should have more like them.
> 
> Here's my complaint about both. I want to buy an new hydration pack, but I don't want to buy a bladder. Please offer this. I love my Camelbak bladders and I have several, but I'd love to have a new Osprey pack for the features, but don't need another bladder. Instead of paying over $100 bucks for a pack with a bladder, I'd gladly pay $65 for one without...Just saying.
> 
> Not very new pack buyer needs a bladder.


some dont come with one i think it depends on the model. My talon 11 didnt come with one. i had to buy it separate.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Good to know! I've worked on and off at REI and I've never seen a cycling hydration pack not come with a bladder.

Currently I have two M.U.L.E.'s by Cambelbak. But I have owned a Camelbak in one form or another since introduced in the early 90's. They got it right the first time!


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

I have an Osprey Zealot pack and recently sent it in for repair (the mail compartment zipper was torn along the stitching) I didn't think they could repair it and was thinking they would send me the new Zealot pack in its place. I received my repaired pack 8 days later and couldn't tell how they fixed it. All it cost me was $11 to ship it through USPS with insurance. They shipped it back at no cost. Although I was happy to have my pack repaired, I was a little disappointed (Hoping they were going to send a 2015 pack):smilewinkgrin:


----------



## jsrdy (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a Camelbak MULE that I am using now but once summer gets here and I really need the high capacity I wear more tank tops and sleeveless jerseys since its so hot. The Camelbak chafes me under the arms badly after a long ride. I was looking at an Osprey pack and was wondering if the strap design was more comfortable against the skin.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

update on Osprey Syncro 10... only one ride so far, temp was 80+, the mesh panel is def a winner as is the magnetic bite valve. The waist pads also seem to do a decent job at weight distribution, sorta keeps the pack propped in position, better than a pack w/out. 

can't help you regarding the straps chaffing the skin as I always wear dry-fit type long sleeves when it's bright out, keeps from exposure and is actually cooler imo than sun slowly searing your skin. In the winter, I also wear long sleeves . Pretty much all the time.


----------



## dap70 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a few , but my absolute favorite is the USWE F4 pro. It has a unique mounting system so it doesn't bounce around on downhills like all my other packs. Really well made. You can turn the he bladder inside out, so it is easily washable, great tool storage, a hands free helmet mounting option for the bite valve. My only complaint is that the waterproof electronics pouch is too small for my overly large phone.


----------



## SlideFox (Apr 10, 2015)

Camelbak MULE NV. Fully stocked and ready to rock



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanewtz (Apr 8, 2015)

Debating on:
Osprey Raptor 14
Osprey Zealot 15

Do any of them come with a reservoir, do I need to purchase one seperately?

Which would be better to buy?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Both of those will come with a reservoir. 

The Raptor will be the better pack unless you need to carry a full-face helmet. The new Zealot carries a load well, but getting in and out of it is kind of a pain. They designed it like their ski packs for some reason. The zippers for both pockets are crossed by the buckled straps.


----------



## Mountainking7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I use water only at the moment....


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

I have one of these in black that I have used for years:

CamelBak Thermobak 3L Hydration System at Galls

Not designed for bike use so the storage space is really small but adequate for most of my riding.

I'd like to get something like the Red camelback Mule above when I have some extra cash.


----------



## Mountainking7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Mountainking7 said:


> I use water only at the moment....


Misread thread... Lol. I got no pack 😥


----------

